# Made a big trade. Brother Pr650 for Swf/b T601-C



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

I had bought a new Brother PR650 in 2009. This was my second 6 needle machine from brother. Well i then added a Toyota AD860 and man what a difference. Faster better stitches than on the Pr620 and Pr650. Sold the PR620. So now i went out and got a SWF/B T1201-C to try and what a difference it was from what i had. I liked it so much i traded my Pr650 for a SWF/B T601-B and have been using it for all my work. I love being in control of all the settings and features in this type of machine. It is much faster, quiet, well made than the Brother PR line. I even had a Ed a tech for SWF came and did a tune up one both of my machines and he was great. To make a long story short, I love SWF and will always use them.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

My comment is true of any embroidery machine company: don't praise them till you have a problem, the production line is down, and they come and help you out.


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes what you say is true. I have had my share of tech that say they are coming and don't. But as of now I have a great tech.


----------



## jimni98 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hay Nathen, Did you get a Operation Manual for the B-T601C?


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Jim, what is your e-mail address. I may have notes (not a full manual) that could help you.


----------



## jimni98 (Aug 11, 2012)

You can reach me @ [email protected] notes will work for me. Thanks.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

E-mail sent. I hope it helps.


----------



## jimni98 (Aug 11, 2012)

It looks good to me Thanks.
Let the fun begin.


----------

